# Wow! Des is mal n Trialrahmen!!



## ChrisKing (25. November 2002)

hier


----------



## Trialmatze (25. November 2002)

Bähh! Der gefällt mir absolut nicht!! 

@ Giant

Hab'ter ne Macke??  Wer kauft denn so was? Setzt am besten in der Nähe des Tretlagergehäuses nen Motor hin...dann können wir mit Eurem Roller über die Sektionen fahren 
Nix für ungut 

Ich kann mir gar net vorstellen, wie man damit so umgehen soll...
Das .... echt krass....

Matze

@Chris

Sag mal, hast du Dir nochmal Gedanken wegen dem 30.11. gemacht? Kommst du? Das wäre echt super! Und wenn du noch Freunde wie TOTO oder wen auch immer hast, die mitkommen würden, dann kommt alle vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (25. November 2002)

des ding sieht echt aus wien roller 

weiss noch nich ob ich komm. Is schon bisschen weit und wenns wetter kacke is, dann is auch blöd... mal kucken


----------



## spacko (25. November 2002)

Dieser Rahmen ist ganz eindeutig zu krass für mich!!!!!!!
Sch.....marn  hey, die müssen doch gekifft haben um son Ding zu entwer´fen!!!!!!


----------



## billi (25. November 2002)

vorallem was soll es bringen ?

ich glaube nicht das die fehlende satelstütze ein vorteil ist, weil wer geht denn so weit runter 

und die seitensteifigkeit von dem teil wird wohl auch net der hammer sein, GLAUBE ich


----------



## LoonSky (25. November 2002)

sorry Jungs, aber ich find das teil hat was....
also wenns für paar euro 50 zu kaufen gibt, würd ichs mir holen. da hat man bein-freiheit!


----------



## ey-le-an (25. November 2002)

dieses geschwür würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen, oder vielleicht doch, aber dann gleich verkaufen und nen neuen echo oder so holen.


----------



## biketrialer (25. November 2002)

EEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYY-------LLLLLLLEEEEEEE----------AAAAAAANNNNN
 
du bist und bleibst ein honigkuchenpferd
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (25. November 2002)

Mr Trial: "Als ich im Ul.. Url... urlau..uuuu Urlaub war, tschuldigung.."


----------



## spacko (25. November 2002)

@toto und das honigkuchenpferd:
Ihr seid mir echt zu kaputt!!!!  oh mann, wir ihr wisst muss man fahrn was es gibt!!!!!
@Loon Sky: Ich glaub net dass die des so billig verkaufen
@toto again: Ich hab heute mitm Lorenz telekommuniziert, ich sag nur: 1065mm!!!!!!!!!
Ich muss das umbedingt ma ausprobieren!!!!!!
cu mittwoch!!!!!
Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. November 2002)

Wers schafft im sitzen zu treten bekommt nen Euro 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (25. November 2002)

Frag mal Jerry...der konnte doch sogar mit dem Crescent im sitzen fahren  

"RESPEKT"


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. November 2002)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der Steuerkopf an das Quelle Cityrad meiner Oma


----------



## billi (25. November 2002)

jaja ,des is das neue trialbike für frauen  , prima fürs einkaufen usw.


----------



## aramis (25. November 2002)

Jau, den Gedanken mit dem Cityrad hatte ich auch schon. 
Dennoch wäre es bestimmt recht interessant, mit dem Teil zu fahren. - Extreme Schrittfreiheit - 
Nie wieder am Oberrohr gequetschte Weichteile, weil man nach vorn abgestiegen ist...


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. November 2002)

Also ich denkja der Vorbau tut mehr weh als das Oberrohr...

Ronny


----------



## TheGodfather (25. November 2002)

Ich finde je länger man das anschaut umso interresanter wird das Teil. Ihr hab halt wieder vile zu viele Vorurteile, genau so wie bei den Echobikes, das die nix aushalten. Da sag ich nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (25. November 2002)

der ist kewl


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. November 2002)

Also es ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, dass diese Kastenbauweise genau so stabil sein soll wie ein konifiziertes rohr. Und dieser Rahmen hat halt nur eins davon...

... naja da wird wohl ordentlich zug auf den Schweißnähten lasten...

Aber mal ehrlich, brauchen wir denn soooo viel Beinfreiheit?


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. November 2002)

Nein brauchen wird nicht!

In Steifheit und Gewicht kann der Rahmen garantiert nicht mir normalen Rahmenkonstruktionen mithalten selbst wenn der normalgebaute Rahmen ultraklein währe...

Ronny


----------



## Reini (26. November 2002)

beim gewicht sei dir da nich so sicher...

durch over size kannst du einen leichteren und stabileren rahmen bauen
wobei die schweißtnähte extrem belastet werden, und eher zum bruch führt
und die beinfreiheit braucht keiner

mich erinnert das ding irgndwie an das alte telekomzeitfahrrad auf der tour de france


----------



## aramis (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TheGodfather _
> *...zu viele Vorurteile, genau so wie bei den Echobikes, das die nix aushalten. Da sag ich nur Schwachsinn. *



Bei uns sind drei von den Teilen gebrochen, ohne übermäßige Belastung. Das ist kein Schwachsinn!!!


----------



## biketrialer (26. November 2002)

@spacko: die woche geht net muss bis 18 uhr arbeiten, nächste woche kann ich tagsüber da ich 3X nachtschicht hab, da werd ich wohl die ganze nächste woche im felsenmeer sein und die woche drauf muss ich auch bis 18 uhr arbeiten....dieses wochenende weiss ich noch net was da geht....!
@biketrialer: wenn du nächtse woche unter der woche zeit hast könne wir ja was rocken, vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit z.b. montag wenn wetter gut dann ölbronn oder so????
toto


----------



## tingeltangeltill (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Bei uns sind drei von den Teilen gebrochen, ohne übermäßige Belastung. Das ist kein Schwachsinn!!! *



wär mal interessant wo die gebrochen sind!


----------



## ChrisKing (26. November 2002)

jo wenns wetter passt, kömma was machen


----------



## echo freak (26. November 2002)

biketrialer könnt ihr eure privat geschichten nicht per pn klären es interressiert hier echt keinen wo und wann ihr arbeitet und fährt!

tt`s post würde mich viel eher interessieren. aamis wo sollen se den gebochen sein?
waren das die alten modelle oder schon das neue den das spielt ja auch noch ne rolle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (26. November 2002)

mei mach doch nich son wind, sooo schlimm is das jetz auch wieder nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (26. November 2002)

wieder mal zu spät gelesen aber 
ich wette der rahmen gehört stefan schlie und das ist nur seine spezialanfertigung die es nirgens zu kaufen geben wird weil giant ihn  schon ewig sponsert und  er hatte schon auf allen nicht giantrahmen giant daruf stehen montys ohne ende ect. p.p.


----------



## ChrisKing (26. November 2002)

wohl eher nich  Des is von ner Show in Japan, des Foto.. was machtn der Schlie jetz? der fährt doch gar nich mehr oder?

chris


----------



## trialelmi (27. November 2002)

hmm der fährt nach wie vor 
jedes jahr is der auch in taiwan mit sonem fahradfreak der ihm alles bezahlt


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. November 2002)

Giant = Taiwan oder?


----------



## trialelmi (27. November 2002)

ich  mail im mat den tread und gut ist


----------



## tobsen (27. November 2002)

LOL


----------



## biketrialer (27. November 2002)

@echofreak: wenn dir unser geschwätz net passt dann lese es einfach net!!!!

zum thema echo: wenn die so schei$e wären dann würde sie jan net vertreiben und selbst fahren, da wir  häufig zusammen fahren kann ich das gut beurteilen......wenn ihr angst habt das was kaputt geht dann dürft ihr nunmal kein trial fahren!
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (27. November 2002)

Da muss ich Toto 2 Mal recht geben.

Das beim Trialsport nicht immer alles gut geht ist vorprogrammiert. Es geht halt ein mal Dies und Das kaputt und wer damit nicht zurechtkommt, der sollte es entweder ruhiger angehen lassen oder die Sportart wechseln. 

Zu Echo habe ich folgende Meinung....die komplette 1. Serie war quasi Schrott...die Rahmen (außer ES 3 vielleicht) brachen und die Gabeln waren ja wohl nen Witz. 
Ich denke aber mal schon, dass Echo da was geändert hat. Jan und Marko stehen sicherlich hinter ihren Produkten. Komisch wäre es nur, wenn sie selbst nen anderen Frame fahren würden...
Auch wenn ich mir kein Echo holen werde, denke ich, dass man denen ne 2. Chance geben sollte. 
Die 2. Version ist sicherlich besser. 
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man bedenken, dass das zum Teil Wettbewerbsframes sind, die nun mal gewichtsoptimiert sind. Das da mal jemand mit Presslufthammerfahrstil nen Rahmen breit bekommt kann  vorkommen, aber dann sollte man an seinem Style arbeiten...
Ich weiß noch, wie manche Spacken das alte X-Lite verdammten, weil es immer brach. Die Typen waren aber bockschwer, wußten net wirklich wie man trialt und von abfedern bzw. smoothen Fahrstil haben die auch noch nix gehört gehabt. Das Thema betrachte ich aber als beendet. 

Also...die Echo Rahmen bestechen durch nen gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis! Ich denke auch mal, dass so eine Markendummacherei zu nix führt. Der, der dagegen ist sagt "Die Dingern sind *******" und der, der es selber fährt nimmt es natürlich in Schutz. 
Dann entstehen wieder objektive Argumente, die fahrerspezifisch sind und letztendlich zu nix führen. Der Unerfahrene lässt sich da vielleicht noch reinreden, aber der andere weiß was zu ihm passt und was net. Jeder muss es halt selbst ausprobieren.  

Ich sage dazu nun nix mehr, weil ich diese Diskusion etwas doof finde 

Ich klinke mich hiermit aus...
Matze


----------



## tingeltangeltill (27. November 2002)

@toto: das war ja mal wieder grandios, es ist schon bescheuert genung, dass man 1000 verschiedene Themen in einem Thread hat, da muss das "wermitwemundwo" zeug nicht auch noch rein!
dafür gibt es telephon, email, chat, sms......etc.....

ich werde den thomas sowieso mal fragen, ob wir nicht auch ein "Treffpunkt" unterforum bekommen!

für echo freak ist es vielleicht interessant, aber eigentlich egal, denn er hat ja schon eins 

für mich aber noch net......hier geht nicht um die angst, dass was kaputt geht (ist sau dummes geschwätzt  und das weisst du auch selber(sorry)), aber ich will mir nicht was kaufen, was nach nem halben jahr bricht oder dergleichen.

oder kaufst du dir was ohne vorher infos einzuholen?.......na also!

bitte fühl dich jetzt nicht angegriffen, es hört sich schlimmer an als es ist!  

die smileys sollten das verdeutlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (27. November 2002)

@tt², echo freak:
Ein es4 und ein es2 an der Bremssattelaufnahme, ein es4 an der Kettenstrebe.


> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *wenn die so schei$e wären dann würde sie jan net vertreiben und selbst fahren*


Bezieht euch bei eurer Argumentation bitte nicht immer auf Jan. Der fährt gut, ist aber nicht der absolute Übertrialer, und schon gar nicht das Maß aller Dinge, wenn es um Trialbikes geht. Das ist keiner. Außerdem sage ich nicht, dass Echo ******* ist!!! Ich bin keineswegs ein Echogegner, es ging mir lediglich darum TheGodfather zu widersprechen, wenn er jedes Argument gegen die Haltbarkeit von Echo als Vorurteil und Schwachsinn abtut


> _Original geschrieben von TheGodfather _
> *...zu viele Vorurteile, genau so wie bei den Echobikes, das die nix aushalten. Da sag ich nur Schwachsinn. *


Mehr wollte ich nicht, und schon gar nicht irgendeinen Feldzug gegen Echo führen. Übrigens waren das 2001/2002er. Über die neuen Modelle kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden, weil die bei uns niemand fährt.

@Matze:
Findest du, dass der Kiesel wie ein Presslufthammer fährt?

Ausklinken hin, ausklinken her, letztlich lest ihr den thread doch weiter...  Da ich unfreiwilliger Weise der Anstifter war, steht es mir wohl auch am ehesten zu, diese Diskussion zu beenden.
Eigentlich wollte ich derartige Diskussionen nicht mehr anfangen, aber jetzt war ich wohl wieder der Dumme. Ich gebe euch aber recht, das führt zu nix.
Ok, in diesem Sinne apelliere ich an die Meinungsfreiheit in diesem Forum, und das friedliche Nebeneinander unterschiedlicher Meinungen. Auch wenn meine von der dominierenden Echo-Fraktion etwas abweicht.


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. November 2002)

Keisel is der Preßlufthammer schlechthin, der zieht immer furchen durchde Sektionen 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (27. November 2002)

Wer ist hier der Presslufthammer?


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. November 2002)

Hey... woher hastn das Bild? War das Grießbach?
Ich glaub das war die 2te Sektion wo man nen Fuß setzen mußte...?

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (27. November 2002)

also von den echo rahmen der 1. serie sind die es4 an den ausfallenden gebrochen (bedenkt dass dies ein reiner wettkampfrahmen mit 1500 gramm war). von den es3 ist keiner verreckt, ausser meiner (5 risse) aber jan göhrig hat mir ohne probleme sofort einen neuen es3 gegeben, obwochl ich den alten böse verdellt, verkratzt und vermackt habe. der es3 wiegt ca 1900 gramm. der es2 ist fast der gleiche, nur ohne zusätzliche verstärkungen (ca 1750 gramm).
die 2. serie von echo ist an den wichtigen stellen überarbeitet worden. laut jan hat auch noch kein fahrer der neuen serie was dran zu meckern gehabt. es gibt jetzt auch den es4r. der es3 ist noch der gleiche.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

meinst wirklich das nur du nen es3 kaputtbekommen hast?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. November 2002)

@aramis: ich setzt jan net als mass aller dinge aber ich urteile nunmal daraus da ich mit spacko und jan häufig zusammen trainiere........ausserdem jan ist zwar keine übertrialer aber platt machen würde er euch alle!!!!
das ist fakt!
es kommt drauf an wie man fährt und net was man fährt.......

@eylean: also spacko und ich wir werden des trialgelände in bauschheim klar machen, halle + paletten brauchen wir keine, die haben wir zuhause !
wenn du bock hast am sa. mitzukommen dann sach bescheid

ende der schei$ diskussion
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

Hm das er alle plattmachen würd bezweifle ich da du selber nicht weißt wie manche fahren... es kann ja sein das hier versteckte Supertalente im forum sind oderso... ?

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (28. November 2002)

kann sein ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.....anhand so mancher kommentarre
sebastian roth ist ganz gut und sein kumpel auch
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

Naja also gegen Marko zum beispiel kannst ja nix sagen... biketrialer und tobsen sind glaub auch ganz gut du ja auch denk ich... aramis auch glaub ich mal ... 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2002)

naja also marko find ich jetz nich soo doll, also den steck ich in die Tasche würd ich ma sagen. Hat ne smoothen fahrstil, des is schon nich schlecht


----------



## tobsen (28. November 2002)

lol


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

Oki... sehr optimistisch... find ich gut 

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (28. November 2002)

@gonzo_trial
klar ist meiner nicht der einzige es3 der verreckt ist, wollte nur damit sagen, dass der rahmen im gegensatz zu den es4 so gut wie nie kaputt gegangen ist. die es4 sind fast alle hin.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2002)

1. Fresse tobsen, ich weiss was ich kann und ich denk dass ich besser als marko fahr , das is eigentlich uninteressant aber egal. 

2. da hast a moi a Geflügelschere *Papierschneid* i dat song da kommt Freude auf, ha Mick? 


Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

2. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2002)

kennst des nich bei Home Shopping europe? Diesem Shopping Sender im Fernsehen. Son typ der son schleif/schärfgerät verkauft. Der hat immer so lustige (find ich zumindest) sprüche drauf. Und mit allem was er schärft, egal ob Messer, Schere, Gartenschere, schneidet er dann papier und tomaten. Und sagt dann immer  z.b. "des is a moi a Tafelmesser, mit dem komma sogar papier schneiden" oder "wennst des zum schärfen weggibts, dann bist MINIMUM 12 euro los"  also ich find des end lustig, muss man gesehen haben


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. November 2002)

*LOL* jetze weiß ich wasdu meinst...


----------



## aramis (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *...aber platt machen würde er euch alle!!!!
> das ist fakt!*


Du spuckst ja ganz schön große Töne, und das obwohl du die meisten hier im Forum noch nicht mal fahren gesehen hast.


----------



## Jerry (28. November 2002)

Jo so seh ich das auch!
Viele hier im Forum haben ungeahnte Fähigkeiten! Also das Jan alle hier im Forum platt machen würde a...a...a das muss ich sehr bezweifeln.

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (30. November 2002)

da hab ich ja wieder ne schei$ diskussion angefangen.....jetzt bleibt ma ruhig und wir beenden das jetzt ma hier......
aber jan fährt immerhin im wm kader.....und da fährst nunmal keiner der nix kann.......
aber nix desto trotz da wollen wir ja schlieslich auch noch hin....also schön weiter üben....
 
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (30. November 2002)

bis wir bei der wm mitfahren, vergeht noch ein bischen zeit, aber wir sind ja "guter hoffnung"


----------



## justusjonas (30. November 2002)

deutschlands trial hoffnung ist doch eh matze


----------



## trialelmi (30. November 2002)

also jeder kann wm mitfahren der unter demn ersten 10 ist elite wenn auch im b-kader so einfach ist das was dann passiert steht auf einem anderen blatt


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. November 2002)

unter den 1. 10 Regional oder Dm oder was?


Denn beider ODM fahren glaube nichtmal 10Mann Elite 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (30. November 2002)

unter den 1. 10 national, also wer bei der DM unter den ersten 10 is, qualifiziert sich für internationale Meisterschaften bzw wird dann wenn die Leistung stimmt in einen Kader aufgenommen.


Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. November 2002)

Ahso ok... dann strängt euch mal an! 


Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (1. Dezember 2002)

@ronny:
wir sind schon dabei uns anzustrengen, oder was glaubst du warum wir jede frei minute im felsenmeer verbringen!
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (1. Dezember 2002)

@ Toto

Welche Leistungsklasse fährst du denn?
Wie lange fährst du schon Wettkämpfe?

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (2. Dezember 2002)

jjjooooo als ich noch citytrial gefahren bin (lang lang ists her)!, bin ich zweimal experte gefahren und hab aus konditionsgründen voll abgekackt und kein bock mehr gehabt

.......mal schaun was nächstes jahr so abgeht, wir trainieren hier wie die blöden ich mach ja kaum noch was anderes aus trial
 
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (2. Dezember 2002)

Ähh...darf ich da nun davon ausgehen, dass du noch nicht wirklich Wettkampferfahrung hast? 
Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen und muss feststellen, dass man bei Wettkämpfen zum Teil mehr lernt als bei wöchentlichem Training...
Aber du machst das schon! 

Na dann, wir sehen uns sicherlich auch mal nächstes Jahr 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (2. Dezember 2002)

@matze: ja das stimmt, das is so das man bei wettkämpfen recht viel lernt , weil immer situationen vorkommen die man beim normalen training net hat , das hat mir jan auch erklärt, deshalb machen wir ja fast jedes wochenende mit jan zusammen training, und das felsenmeer ist dafür perfekt da kannste alles trainieren hang ohne ende, fetten krasse steine, kombinationen ohne ende soviel vielfalt kann kein trialgelände bieten!!
wartet nur ab wer zuletzt lacht; lacht am besten!!!
wenn du bock hast kannste gerne ma vorbeischaun am wochenende.....wo kommst du eigentlich her??
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Dezember 2002)

a propos felsenmeer
@toto
wie schauts morgen aus, hast ja gesagt unter der Woche geht was bei dir

Chris


----------



## Trialmatze (2. Dezember 2002)

@ Toto

Naja, der unmoterisierte Matze kommt aus ner kleinen Stadt namens Weißenfels. Die liegt in Sachsen-Anhalt. 
Quasi ausm Osten...


----------



## biketrialer (2. Dezember 2002)

@biketrialer: jooo kann morgen allerdings nur so bis 16 uhr wird ein bisserl knapp, besser wär freitag, bei uns hats heut sowieso geregnet, ich wär dafür das wir am freitag ma ölbronn festhalten oder?? wenn wetter gut!!

@matze: alder das ist ja am ar.ch der welt, wieso wohnt ihr eigentlich immer so weit weg?
wenn du auto hast dann geht aber ma felsenmeer!! da kömmer ma im sommer  ne krasse trialwoche im felsenmeer machen und dort zelten;da kannste ja noch ein paar andere trialer mitbringen!
toto


----------



## Jerry (2. Dezember 2002)

Jo hey ich bin dann auch dabei mitm Christoph!
Wir wollten nähmlich nächsten Sommer unseren Urlaub zusammen verbringen. Also da müssma noch mal ganz genau drüber reden!!!!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Dezember 2002)

Da bin ich auch dabei...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (2. Dezember 2002)

Dann findet doch MAtze auch locker noch nen Platz bei uns im Auto!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Dezember 2002)

Jo un bei mir naja findet sich schon wer... Andre oder wer weiß...

Das klappt schon irgendwie!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Dezember 2002)

@ toto
jo ok, dann am freitag. Bin aber morgen trotzdem beim felsberg.


Chris


----------



## biketrialer (3. Dezember 2002)

eyy leute, das wird dann eine trial geben mit euch allen wie ihn dieser planet noch net gesehen hat....das wird richtig geil, das müssen wir auf jeden fall machen 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian (3. Dezember 2002)

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Lasst uns das mal an einem Wochenende machen sonst wird´s eh nichts bei sovielen Leuten.  

Fabian


----------



## ey-le-an (3. Dezember 2002)

also, kann mal jetzt einer einen konkreten termin für wann und wo hier posten?
die münchner am donnerstag, der toto am freitag und der fabian am samstag und ich am sonntag?


----------



## biketrialer (4. Dezember 2002)

@eylean: du blickst ja wieder gar nichts, also spacko und ich sind samstag und sonntag wie immer im felsenmeer, egal bei welchen wetter!!!
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (4. Dezember 2002)

hm, da läßt sich wohl was arrangieren. vielleicht geht der nikki, die citymöse auch mal wieder mit. der fabian kann ja mal den hösel anrufen, vielleicht kommt er ja auch.


----------



## fabian (4. Dezember 2002)

Wir könnten uns am Samstag auch mal in Großheubach treffen. Das ist für euch nicht viel weiter.

fabian


----------



## biketrialer (5. Dezember 2002)

@fabian:das sit eine gute idee, da hab ich ma iweder bock drauf, ich rufe morgen gegen 18 uhr ma an!!!
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Dezember 2002)

jo großheubach wär auch ne Idee. da war ja mal die DM. Isn gutes Gelände.


----------



## Trial_Offis (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Trialer und ein fettes on!

Lasst uns zu Giant in die Fabrik fahren und den Herstellern die Tomaten von den Augen klauen,damit sie sehen das ein guter Trialer nie mit so'ner Gurke trialen würde: Damit kann man höstens in den Busch fehren und bananen verkaufen denn es ist ja fast wie banane naja wäre zumindest ein guter Werbebaner!

SCHAU sagt euer trialboy ROBERT aus COTTBUS & fette grüsse VON DANIEL aus COTTBUS MIT SEiNEn OLLEN
""""""""ECHO RAHMEN""""""""" 
JETZT FREUT ER SICH EIN DRITTES LOCH IN DEN ARSCH
Na roschka schon sex mit deiner ollen gehabt oder stand deine monty im weg! NAJA hat ja auch ein dickes loch !!!!!!WENN DER RAHMEN BRICHT


----------



## Jerry (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo, 

könnten wir bidde das niveau etwas aufrecht erhalten!

thx Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (14. Dezember 2002)

und dein rad heisst übrigens devil bUg trial air. nich bag


----------



## trialelmi (20. Dezember 2002)

so nachdem stefan sich auf meine mail net gemeldet hatte hat ihm sebastian wohl auch mal angerufen also hier seine mail daraufhin:

hi elmar...
sebastian roth hatte mich auf den giant trialrahmen hingewiesen, der im
forum diskutiert wird. keiner weiss woher dass ding kommt... aber ich jetzt!
das teil kommt aus japan. giant taiwan hat mir das bestätigt. testberichte
liegen noch nicht vor. eventuell krieg ich so ein teil zum testen.

frohes fest!

stefan schlie


----------



## spacko (23. Dezember 2002)

@chris du merkst aber auch alles!!!!


----------

